

Mobi Lens: Universal photography tool for mobile phones, tablets, and more - sev
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mobi-lens/mobi-lens

======
sev
Fellow HN-ers, this is my close friends personal project that he is trying to
get funded with his sister. This is their first time trying to do anything of
this sort, invent anything, or get funding, and we would really appreciate
your help. Only if you like the product and want to give it a try, of course!
:)

Thank you for listening!

